# oil change



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

Anyone change oil on this? Looking for DIY for oil change.


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantomasz said:


> Anyone change oil on this? Looking for DIY for oil change.


Was curious if you found anything? I'm about due for my first oil change and cannot find a DIY online. 

Thanks.


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Remove oil cap. Drain oil. Remove filter. Install new filter. Add oil. Replace oil cap. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

g&g said:


> Was curious if you found anything? I'm about due for my first oil change and cannot find a DIY online.
> 
> Thanks.


Use a 502 00 vw approved oil. And the filter is the same as the jetta hybrid 1.4. And youll have to remove 8 torx screws for the splash gaurd to get to oil filter. 19mm drain bolt. Everything else is basic oil change procedure. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

I have plastic oil pan with new plastic drain plug and 504 oil for my engine.
Still waiting for diy


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Fantomasz said:


> I have plastic oil pan with new plastic drain plug and 504 oil for my engine.
> Still waiting for diy


You have a plastic oil pan and drain plug? Is your motor the 1.4tsi? What year? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

LickThePenny said:


> Use a 502 00 vw approved oil. And the filter is the same as the jetta hybrid 1.4. And youll have to remove 8 torx screws for the splash gaurd to get to oil filter. 19mm drain bolt. Everything else is basic oil change procedure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Do you by chance know if the oil drain plug uses a crush washer on the 1.4T TSI engine?

This way I know to pick a few up from the store...


----------



## JColleran1991 (Apr 21, 2012)

g&g said:


> Do you by chance know if the oil drain plug uses a crush washer on the 1.4T TSI engine?
> 
> This way I know to pick a few up from the store...


Yes it does. It actually uses a slightly different drain plug and crush washer than other Volkswagens. ECS has a few options for each on their site:

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_VI-Sedan_Facelift-1.4T/Engine/Oil_Service/Drain_Plug/


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

JColleran1991 said:


> Yes it does. It actually uses a slightly different drain plug and crush washer than other Volkswagens. ECS has a few options for each on their site:
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_VI-Sedan_Facelift-1.4T/Engine/Oil_Service/Drain_Plug/


Thanks for the info, you saved me from buying the wrong washers :thumbup:


----------



## eric12421 (Jun 10, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Use a 502 00 vw approved oil. And the filter is the same as the jetta hybrid 1.4. And youll have to remove 8 torx screws for the splash gaurd to get to oil filter. 19mm drain bolt. Everything else is basic oil change procedure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hello! I am quickly approaching my 10k service interval on my 2016 jetta 1.4t and plan on doing the oil change myself. I have been looking for the latest version of the vw approved 502 00 oil list but cannot find anything newer than 2012. I was hoping to buy some mobil synthetic at the local walmart here but wanted to make sure I bought an approved oil before just running out and buying it. If I cannot, I will probably be purchasing the following from ECS tuning:

Oil: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-liqui_moly-parts/special-tec-ll-5w-30-motor-oil-5-liter/2249~liq/ 

Filter: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-mann-parts/oil-filter-priced-each/04e115561h~man/. 

I would prefer to be able to purchase locally but would resort to ordering from ECS if I have to. Does anyone have a suggested oil and filter that they purchase?


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I used this kit from ECS...and it worked great. Oil seems to perform perfect. I previously got the Castrol and filter at the dealer. 

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembl...e-kit-with-magnetic-drain-plug/04e115561hkt6/


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I want to add that I did 1 oil change at 3500 miles (using the oil/filter from dealer). I did another oil change at 10K (using ECS kit). Kit was delivered in about 3 days, and was correct. I now have about 2500 miles on the liquimoly and it still looks clean, and hasn't burned a drop. I will probably just do 10K intervals at this point because I drive 80% highway miles.


----------



## eric12421 (Jun 10, 2006)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I used this kit from ECS...and it worked great. Oil seems to perform perfect. I previously got the Castrol and filter at the dealer.
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembl...e-kit-with-magnetic-drain-plug/04e115561hkt6/


Awesome, thanks very much for the help, I just ordered it and will do the oil change this weekend! Appreciate the help.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Just did another oil change. I re-used the drain plug/washer (magnetic from ECS), and now I have a leak. This is only the 2nd use, and I've done this before with no issue. Why is this suddenly a problem and leaking like crazy?


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Just did another oil change. I re-used the drain plug/washer (magnetic from ECS), and now I have a leak. This is only the 2nd use, and I've done this before with no issue. Why is this suddenly a problem and leaking like crazy?


Did you get a new crush washer? While I don't think it's necessary to replace the drain plug each time, the crush washer is a must. 

Did you torque down the plug to spec?


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

no new crush washer...but I've re-used them before, on this car and others with no issue whatsoever. Now it leaks pretty bad. Like a 4" circle under car overnight. I tightened with adjustable wrench, snugly, but not with all my might. I've just never seen that leak. I put loads of miles on the car - and changed the oil last about 2 months ago. I didn't think re-using would have been an issue THIS time. I've re-used my rav4 gasket like 10 times.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> no new crush washer...but I've re-used them before, on this car and others with no issue whatsoever. Now it leaks pretty bad. Like a 4" circle under car overnight. I tightened with adjustable wrench, snugly, but not with all my might. I've just never seen that leak. I put loads of miles on the car - and changed the oil last about 2 months ago. I didn't think re-using would have been an issue THIS time. I've re-used my rav4 gasket like 10 times.


Have 35k miles reused it about 6 Times still ain’t leaking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Have 35k miles reused it about 6 Times still ain’t leaking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a .10 part that is designed to be single use. It's just best practice. There are people who drive 40k miles and don't change their oil and to them, the car is "running just fine". 

I buy bulk bags on amazon. With other cars, the crush washer is built in with the drain plug, so I have to buy the whole thing. If you can afford aftermarket parts, you can afford the .10 every 10k miles.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

ptrd said:


> It's a .10 part that is designed to be single use. It's just best practice. There are people who drive 40k miles and don't change their oil and to them, the car is "running just fine".
> 
> I buy bulk bags on amazon. With other cars, the crush washer is built in with the drain plug, so I have to buy the whole thing. If you can afford aftermarket parts, you can afford the .10 every 10k miles.


Have a 12 mitsu and with more than 10 oil changes each one at 5 k miles used same plug no leaks at all . Had the 17 Jetta for 35k miles oil hanged every 5k as well plug still same and no leaks. I know I can buy it just haven’t seen the need of it yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

